# Looking for a woman to talk about giving up IVF to save her marriage



## Sammy R (May 22, 2010)

Hello,

I'm looking to speak to women to talk about going through IVF (the costs, the emotional toll, the financial sacrifices) and ultimately making the decision to stop in order to save her marriage. She might regret doing this (and giving up the chance of motherhood) or she might not and count her blessings about what she has in her life instead. As we all know it's a very personal journey.  

There was a piece in the Telegraph at the weekend with a woman talking about doing just that (and personally it really resonated with me).

It is for the Daily Mail. However you will be able to read and approve your inclusion before it gets published too. 

You will need to be identified though and happy to provide a picture. Ideally you'll be over 30.

There is a good case study fee on publication. If you can recommend someone there is a tip/recommendation fee for you and a fee for her too.

For further details please contact me: [email protected]

Best wishes,

Sam


----------

